# How many heatmats in 1 plug socket???



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ow do,
Just wondering - as my setup is getting really stretched now - if anyone knows the maximum load of an individual plug socket in a typical house?
At the mo` I have 7 20 watt heatmats going into 1 socket (with a lot more dotted around other sockets) - and pretty soon this will be more like 14. They`re all plugged into surge protected extensions though, to offer a little more protection. Anyone any idea how to make it all really safe, or the maximum wattage 1 plug socket can safely take? 
Cheers for any advice, just don`t wanna come home one day to a burnt down house!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Ow do,
> Just wondering - as my setup is getting really stretched now - if anyone knows the maximum load of an individual plug socket in a typical house?
> At the mo` I have 7 20 watt heatmats going into 1 socket (with a lot more dotted around other sockets) - and pretty soon this will be more like 14. They`re all plugged into surge protected extensions though, to offer a little more protection. Anyone any idea how to make it all really safe, or the maximum wattage 1 plug socket can safely take?
> Cheers for any advice, just don`t wanna come home one day to a burnt down house!


well to put your mind at ease From a plug in my room I have one 1 to 6 adapter, which in turn plugs into ANOTHER 1 to 6 adapter. Out of the 12 sockets these two adapters provide 11 are being used as follows...

1. Power supply for computer(modular so it wont always use full power but it can use up to 500w)

2. speakers(think their like 50w)

3. Monitor(dunno)

4. HDTV

5. Xbox 360

6. Virgin media box

7. Modem

8. Router

9. Printer

10....dunno but a plug goes somewhere in this mess, most likely technology related

11...same as above, but somethings certainly powered by it.


So...you'll probably be ok.:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pretty sure it doesn't matter how many go into one socket at long as you don't overload the maximum load for the ring... usually a different one for upstairs and downstairs sockets..


i'll try and find the link i found a bit back with it all on.



edit:
http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/How-it-Works/Question504351.html

just don't overload the amps going into the extension or you'll blow the extension socket.


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Ow do,
> Just wondering - as my setup is getting really stretched now - if anyone knows the maximum load of an individual plug socket in a typical house?
> At the mo` I have 7 20 watt heatmats going into 1 socket (with a lot more dotted around other sockets) - and pretty soon this will be more like 14. They`re all plugged into surge protected extensions though, to offer a little more protection. Anyone any idea how to make it all really safe, or the maximum wattage 1 plug socket can safely take?
> Cheers for any advice, just don`t wanna come home one day to a burnt down house!



A domestic plug outlet should cope with 13 AMps of current. The Line voltage is 240V, so the maximum power is (watts = amps x volts)

13amps x 240V = 3120 Watts (3kW to be rough)

If all mats were 20W mats, 
the maximum number of mats = maximum power/individual mat power

number of mats = 3120/20 = 156 mats

Just add the total power of your mats and heatlamps, and if you are below 3000Watts you can connect them all to one wall outlet. be aware though, that some adapter multisocket strips are only rated for 5Amps, and some for 10Amps.

For a 5Amp strip (rare, but have been on sale) apply the same rules.
Maximum power = 240V x 5 amps = approx 1200 Watts.
Number of 20W mats is 1200/20 = 60 mats.


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

EDIT - Ignore me. I do supply rather than electrics so I was on a different plane.

Carry on.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> So...you'll probably be ok.:2thumb:


Cheers - like it how you`ve covered all the bases with `probably`! 



Meko said:


> pretty sure it doesn't matter how many go into one socket at long as you don't overload the maximum load for the ring... usually a different one for upstairs and downstairs sockets..
> quote]
> 
> Thanks pal - that link is invaluable. I always thought it`d be safe, but the fella who keeps coming fixing our washing machine keeps going on and on about not overloading sockets, seriously dramatic explanation refering to mushroom clouds and lots of arm waving!!!
> ...


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> I have 7 20 watt heatmats going into 1 socket

Another thing to think about is that the 7*20W heatmats don't overload the thermostat(s) you are using. You are using a thermostat aren't you?


----------

